# most durable finish



## dozuki (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been making pens for sale. Mostly to peole I work with ,Police officers.  So these pens get a lot of use and everyone is armed so i want the finish to last.  I have been using a ca finish since i thought it was the most durable.  Unfortunatly i saw one of my pens that had been in use for about two years and the finish has worn off of the wood pen.  I also have a corn cobb pen I use regularly and the finish is fine.  Is it because of the amount of ca that is used on a corn cobb.  I just want to know what everyone considers the most durable finish for a pen that will be in use on a daily basis.  By the way friction polishes were discarded a year ago.  They look good goning on butdon't last more than six months.  unless i did it wrong.  I was thinking of going to laquer I have heard it can last a very long time on a vase but im not sure  about a pen.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 4, 2006)

For the use you describe like a police officer, I would stick with CA.
Nurses would be in the same category.


----------



## Fishshooter (Dec 4, 2006)

I have wondered the same thing... Most of my pens go to cops as well.  Where are you?  I am with Houston PD...


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 4, 2006)

For demanding applications like you suggest there are altenative materials that may give satisfactory performance.  

Chuckie


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 4, 2006)

You might want to look at turning acrylics.  If you are set on wood, from what I have gathered off of this site, Enduro (Ph. # 800-783-6050) is the hardest/most durable.  Of course this is all based on the thickness of the product.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes,  you should try acrylics.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 4, 2006)

Also consider putting a good finish on stabilized woods.  As for the list of CA, Plexi, Enduro, or Lacquer I am not sure which is ultimately the most lasting.  I know we all have opinions but I don't know that any of us have data.  They are all pretty darn durable but having something more durable under the finish is probably a good start.  Of course, turning acrylic would eliminate the need for a discussion.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 4, 2006)

Paul,

IIRC, I believe Russ Fairfield has deemed the Enduro to be the most durable of the more common finishes we use.  At least this is what I recall from his latest DVD of courfse recollection while on meds is not always a good thing []


----------



## Pen Man (Dec 4, 2006)

Stop writing so many tickets and the finish would last[][][8D]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been doing pens four or five years and until joined here, always used a friction polish.. never had one come back, never had a complaint.  I have the first pen that I made, an olive wood, (not BOW) that I used everyday when I was working and it still looks good... 'course I always put 6 to 8 coats of wax on my pens.. 

I've just started using the CA and while it's more trouble, I must say the finish is really nice.


----------



## Fishshooter (Dec 4, 2006)

Writing more tickets=more overtime for going to court=more money to spend on new supplies and toys for the workshop....  Sorry guys.. Gotta keep writing em..[8D]


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 4, 2006)

Steven Russell in Texas uses an epoxy finish, but I think it also involves a lathe that spins at 5 RPM for a couple of hours.


----------



## jrc (Dec 4, 2006)

After 5 years and 7000 pens I do a CA and friction polish finish.  Seeing pens I made 2 and 3 years and people used them at home and took care of them looks like the day I sold them but the ones that has had some hard use over time they looked not so good. They get droped steped on and carried around in there pants pocket.  There is not a perfect finish that will hold up over time with rough use. Same thing goes for the pen plating.


----------



## dozuki (Dec 5, 2006)

fishshooter is right more tickets means more cash for my addiction.  By the I am located in D.C.  I think I'm gong to try that plexi finish and give the pen some hard use and see how it holds up. Thanks to all


----------



## almer (Dec 6, 2006)

Most pool cue makers use auto clearcoat for finishes.looks real good,real durable,only problem ive seen is if you hit it on anything sharp or rough it will chip.i use durachrome clearcoat,have not tried it on pens yet.


----------



## cueman (Dec 6, 2006)

There is a product used for coating the thread wraps on fishing rods called flex coat, this stuff is as hard as nails when fully cured, which may take a week or longer. This stuff is similar to two part epoxy and the pen blank has to rotate for a couple of hours as the stuff sets up, so that you do not get any high spots. Great for pens if you LOTS of patience [].


----------



## dozuki (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't think ihave that kind of patience.  But it might be worth trying do you know where it can be ordered from.  
Thanks paul


----------



## terrymiller (Dec 8, 2006)

Here you go Paul here is a link to the place I deal with.   http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Flex-Coat


----------

